# 3 strain auto grow



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

Well this is not my first grow, but is my first ever indoor grow.  I will get to my set up in a sec.  First of I will be doing 2 White Dwarf, 1 easy ryder, and 2 LR#2.  All the seeds are feminized and all came from dope seeds.  I recommend them, because they are cheaper than most companies and have god customer service.  They also sent me some short stuff, and I have some smurfberry fem for the next grow.  I have 25 seeds in all, with 20 of the being fem.  

Now for the set up.  I have a 400 watt mh/hps digital ballast that is cooled, as well as another intake and out-take fan to keep temps down and humidity in the right place.  I will be trying a drip system, but am thinking that next grow I might be going back to soil.  nutes are fox farm.  Carbon air filter for the smell, because I do live in an apartment.  For this reason I am keeping it stealthy, and tus only have 3 feet of height to work with.  I think they would be fine IF they knew, but no one knows about except me and my girl.  

Ok I have a few questions. First is When do I start them on nutes? How many ppm's to start and how often do I raise it?  What should I keep the ph at?  

The seeds have been germing for 17 hours, and 3 are starting to crack with one about to pop out its tap root.  I tried to upload pics, but its telling me they exceed the size.  Is there a good FREE image resizer for MAC?  Thanks all


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 30, 2010)

Good to hear theres a new Auto grower in town.
Nice selections too. 
D-Seeds is my favorite. Great company.

Hope you find a pic resizer. I know nothing about MACs sorry.


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2010)

MAAANDUDE said:
			
		

> .  I tried to upload pics, but its telling me they exceed the size.  Is there a good FREE image resizer for MAC?  Thanks all



hxxp://picasa.google.com/mac/

change xx to tt


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

MAAAN   I have no experience in hydro but i have grown the Easyryder twice and one of them def grew to almost 3 feet tall... with the pot it was an inch or so shy of a door knob...  so with your hydro setup and additional growth yours may even be larger...


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2010)

MAAANDUDE said:
			
		

> Ok I have a few questions. First is When do I start them on nutes? How many ppm's to start and how often do I raise it?  What should I keep the ph at?



I start giving my autos nutes as soon as they start flowering...I don't do the whole ppm thing...I start at 1/4 strength and increase gradually until at full strength...ph for hydro 5.8  soil 6.5


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> MAAAN   I have no experience in hydro but i have grown the Easyryder twice and one of them def grew to almost 3 feet tall... with the pot it was an inch or so shy of a door knob...  so with your hydro setup and additional growth yours may even be larger...




Well I have seen some posts of autos getting fairly large, so if I see that they might outgrow the area I am going to try and put a screen in there.  i might do it anyway, but am not sure yet.  With the light and the reservoir I have about 2' 4" of actual growing space.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

well thought out...   someone has been planning...  i just wanted to give you a heads up on the height...  GL


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> well thought out...   someone has been planning...  i just wanted to give you a heads up on the height...  GL




Yes, something I have been thinking about for a couple years.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

Got the pics resized


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

And the seeds.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Jan 30, 2010)

how large is your grow area??


----------



## Locked (Jan 30, 2010)

I am on my 4th time growing White Dwarf....I love that strain of auto...real good smoke...good luck


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 30, 2010)

Two were ready to plant after 24 hours, one white dwarf and the one easy ryder.  The others should be good to go tomorrow.  Water is at 69.7 f, and ph is between 5 and 6.  The two that were ready were put in peat and into their cage with hydroton.  Will post an update when they start to show.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 31, 2010)

Well here are the last three ready to be planted.  The Easy Ryder with the longest root was not even cracked last night.  I would have thought the one that was would have grown larger.  Anyway, hopefully I will be posting pics of some babies in a few days.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Jan 31, 2010)

Also is a water temp of 68 to 70 ok.  I think the temp will go up when they finally pop, but is it ok for now?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Jan 31, 2010)

im sure its fine. the water i germ in is probably in the mid to low 60s.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 1, 2010)

A couple have already broke out, and I can see that the other 3 will be out by tomorrow.  I think I might be having problems though.  The temp in my box is already 84.3, and the light has only been on for 1 hour.  I have an air cooled lamp, as well as in in-flow and out-flow at 400 cfm.  I dont know what the problem is.  I might try to move the box away from the wall a little but I dont see that being the problem.  Please help.  I will post pics tomorrow when I get off work.

After writing this I checked again and it is down to 83.6, but that is because I have the door cracked right now while the light is on.  I will not be able to do this when they start to get all good and stinky.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 1, 2010)

Well I figured out what it is.  The carbon filter that attaches to the exhaust on the back was trapping in the heat.  So not the heat problem is solved, but in a couple weeks I am going to have an odor issue.  What do I do?  PLEASE help.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

are you pushing or pulling the air through the light?


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 1, 2010)

Well after removing the filter the temp is still 86.1.  I am beginning to think it is a space issue, and if it is would it help if i went from a 400 watt bulb to a 250 or 200?  my ballast changes.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 1, 2010)

wally150 said:
			
		

> are you pushing or pulling the air through the light?



I am not sure what you mean.  The air is being sucked through on the side of the bulb that screws in to the receptacle.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Feb 1, 2010)

I am interested in lowryders for my veggie garden; gonna keep an eye on this.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

is the bulb on the intake or exhaust side of the fan?


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 1, 2010)

The air is being sucked in from the side of the bulb that screws in, and is blowing over the bulb.  I am freaking out.  I have to keep the door open right now, but im losing light and its still at 87.  if I close the door it goes yp to 90+.  Can humidity cause the temp to rise, also what can I do about humidity?   I do not understand what is going on. I have an intake blowing on the fans, and an out take at the top sucking out, and the cooled light.  How is this possible?  My ballast is not in the grow chamber either.  I have the exhaust going to another room entirely.  What am I doing wrong.  Oh I need to smoke.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

you want to pull hot air to exhaust it. so you want bulb on the intake side of the fan, then the fan blowing the hot air out of the box. raise your lights up to and it might help if those are the temps under the lights at the plants level.....


----------



## fellowsped (Feb 1, 2010)

Why spend more money to buy a light if you were going to drop a couple hundred why not buy a grow tent or something.  Your space just doesn't have enough height even if they stayed under 3ft they're going to be inches from that light and it will burn them imho.  but good luck man hope you get it figured out peace out


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

what is the size of your box? and grow tents are great. got one on ebay, mylar lined, for 99 and free shipping.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 1, 2010)

fellowsped said:
			
		

> Why spend more money to buy a light if you were going to drop a couple hundred why not buy a grow tent or something.  Your space just doesn't have enough height even if they stayed under 3ft they're going to be inches from that light and it will burn them imho.  but good luck man hope you get it figured out peace out



I have a ballast hat can use 200, 250, or 400 watt bulbs.  Also I will be using SCROG. so height should not be an issue with these little autos.  After light and reservoir I have 2'7" of grow room.  If I did get another light all I would need is a bulb so im not looking at spending a couple hundred bucks.  

Wally, I am thinking about a tent.  Would I be able to use my light, fans, ect in it?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 1, 2010)

i have my reflector and everything in it. make sure it has the metal frame....it seems like mine is very sturdy and doesnt even look unstable. do you understand what i mean by having the bulb on the intake side of the fan? so your pulling the heat through the fan and out of the tent


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 2, 2010)

MAAANDUDE said:
			
		

> I have a ballast hat can use 200, 250, or 400 watt bulbs.



What kind of ballast do you have?  Do you have a link?  I have never heard of one that will run different wattage bulbs and I also do not believe I have ever seen a 200W HPS.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 2, 2010)

Well after about an hour of reading it seems the optimal temp for MJ is 80-86, so I will not worry about my temp 0f 83 or 84.  It is having a low temp of 77 and a high of 85, so I feel I am right where I need to be after a few changes last night.  The girls are 5 days old if you count germ, or 2 days since popping.  My PPM is 400, humidity is 45, ph is 5.8, and current temp is 82.9.  my light cycle is 18/6, and I think I am going to experiment with the light cycle.  I might give them more light during flowering, since they are autos, and it wont hurt.  i want to see if I can keep them smaller during veg, and up the light to make the sill gain weight, and add height during flower.  Any comments on this?  Here are pics of all five of them. The White Dwarfs are  a little slower than the two LR#2, and  the 1 Easy Ryder.  I will try to put the pics in order.  First 2 are LR#2, Third is Easy Ryder, and last 2 are White Dwarf.

Thanks for the help all, especially you Wally.  To THG, the ballast is from Lumatek.  They are out of the UK.  

Any comments, suggestion, or a lot of green mojo is welcomed.  GL all.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 2, 2010)

I'm with THG on this one, ive never heard of a ballast running different watt bulbs, they normally say something on their tag. mine says 400w hps/mh for example...... 

I personally like my temps at 74-78 during lights on, if i saw 85 or above i would lower them, but hey, thats just me. 
As for the light cycle, from what ive researched, autos are best grown under 20/4. if you have 24/0 you would just be wasting electricity for almost no gain. I'm using 20/4 on my grow. 
Im using a 400w mh bulb for vegging, and for flower (which is soon, my 2 babies just showed they are beautiful ladies) i have a 400w hps. for flowering you definately want to bump up lights and get plenty of red spectrum in there.
Did you change your fan for your light? just wondering....


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 2, 2010)

Google Lumatek.  I swear my ballast changes watts.  ill take a pic of it for you guys tomorrow.  They are currently on 18/6, but when they start to flower I am going to up it to 20/4.  I just want to keep them at about 20" inches when done, so I am experimenting.  I have not changed the fan, but I am tomorrow.  I am also going to take the ballast that is screwed onto my box on the back in the middle and relocate it elsewhere in the room.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 2, 2010)

they are compatible with mh or hps bulbs, but im checking their site and seeing no ballasts that are switchable to put out different watts. you should never put a bulb in a ballast that isnt rated for that watt bulb. 

almost forgot..........................

lots of *GREEN MOJO* for your plants


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 5, 2010)

Day 5 or 6.  Looking good so far.  i have one that is on the verge of dying.  I did not take a pic of it.  it is looking a little healthier today, so I still have hope. Temps are ranging from around 73 with light off, and 78 to 82 with light on.  I am ready to see these things grow, but to me it seems like they are taking their sweet time.  Do they look ok for 5 days?  Thanks for looking!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 5, 2010)

they are looking real good. i got some seedlings going alongside my plants that just showed sex, they honestly grow real slow. nothing to worry about.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 6, 2010)

Well light will be coming on in the next hour, and am wondering if I should start to give them small amount of fert?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 6, 2010)

i wouldnt yet....i didnt give mine any nutes until they showed sex.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 8, 2010)

Well I am at day 8, and they are looking good.  I think when they get a little bigger I might get rid of one of the white dwarfs or the easy ryder.  The Easy ryder apparently will get to around 3 feet and with the other girls there just isnt room to train her.  Here is a pic of one of the LR#2.  They are both doing exceptional.  They are by far looking better than the other two strains.  I think on the new=xt one I am going to do 1 easy ryder and one Smurfberry in case I have to train, but that is a ways away.  Enjoy!


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 10, 2010)

My girls are looking beautiful, except they are still yellow sort of in the middle where new growth is coming up.  Can someone please help me?  Is it a lack of nutes, or what?


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 11, 2010)

I really do not understand why no one will help me.  I thought this was a community?


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 11, 2010)

I was wondering if it could be a zinc deficiency? My ph ranges from 5.5-6.0 so I do not think that is it.


----------



## Hick (Feb 12, 2010)

MAAANDUDE said:
			
		

> My girls are looking beautiful, except they are still yellow sort of in the middle where new growth is coming up.  Can someone please help me?  Is it a lack of nutes, or what?



I'm not a water farmer, and I'm even 'less' interested in auto's... but 'new growth' will often look neon green similar to yours. ph looks about right to my knowledge..


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 12, 2010)

:yeahthat:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 12, 2010)

Your seedlings look textbook perfect to me .  Don't worry so much!  I've been following your thread and so are many others.  You're doing great!


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 12, 2010)

Well, I am really starting to get worried.  My 1 easy Ryder has a couple spots on her.  She is the first pic. And the others look like they are following her suit at a slower rate.  I just cleaned the reservoir, and gave them new water.  The ph is 5.8, temp is 78.6, humidity is at 40.  It looks like nute burn, but I have not given them any nutes yet.  I am definitely going to soil next grow, but want to change things on this one first.  Is there any other info I can give to help with ideas?  Oh, and they are at 12 days I think now.


----------



## jmansweed (Feb 12, 2010)

I think those ladies are asking for food. No burn at all. Low dose with micro-nutrients imo. pH at 5.8 sounds good


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 13, 2010)

After mucho thought last night I decided to switch this grow to soil. Went and picked this stuff up.. I will be going down to 3 girls instead of 5, but hopefully I can care for those three better than the 5.  Also decided, because of height issues, that the easy ryder will be a guerilla grow for this summer.  More my style . Will post pics of the change later when the light comes on.  

Quick question though.  Since FF Ocean soil has nutes, and my girls have not had any and are only 1 days now sould i put more perlite in the soil or something?  is it ok to put them in the soil as is out of bag?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

I put my ladies straight into the FFOF. Didnt add anything to it. I made the mistake of trying to feed them 1/4 strength Tiger Bloom and my ladies got a real slight nute burn, so be careful. FFOF is a well fortified soil.


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 13, 2010)

Is FF Big Bloom all they will need when they start to flower?


----------



## Hick (Feb 13, 2010)

"Big" bloom is only a suppliment, "Tiger Bloom" is your flowering 'nutrient/fertilzer'..


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 13, 2010)

I agree with Hick, but like i said before be real careful with the nutes when your using FFOF....I just picked up some big bloom and will be using it on my plants next watering. lets hope they like it


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 14, 2010)

Well I decided to get rid of 1 White Dwarf, and the lone Easy ryder.  The White Dwarf was a runt, very small compared to the others.  the easy ryder looked the worst of the 5, so it went to, I planted the easy ryder outside for shits and giggles.  We are still about 2 months from outdoor season start in my area, but you never know.  The remaining 2 LR#2, and 1 White Dwarf seem to love the soil.  The color has started to come back on the, and one of the LR#2 is looking great.  the others had burn marks, but are looking better.  I am guessing my ph was a little to low, or maybe the needed nutes, or both.  The first pic is of the three girls in their home.  The 2 and 3 are the best of the 2  LR#2.  4th is the other LR#2 and the last is the White Dwarf.  Temps are ranging from 70 to 81 .  The lower when lights off, and upper with lights on.  I am going to install another induction fan to help bring the temp down a couple degrees.  they are in 1 1/2 gal pots.  Is this ok for short auto grow?  I think I may be able to squeeze in 3 2 gal pots next time, but I want to see how these strains grow, and how the box will do.  Any suggestion comments is criticism is welcomed.


----------



## Locked (Feb 14, 2010)

Good luck...hope the soil treats you better...


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 15, 2010)

I will post pics tomorrow, but WOW.  The girls are looking so much better already.  Color has returned, and they have started to grow faster.  I definitely think it was a combination of lack of nutes and low ph.  The one outside even looks better, and I thought it was hopeless for her.  Hopefully they will be showing themselves at the end of the week.  Good luck all!


----------



## Locked (Feb 15, 2010)

Glad to hear things are looking up...


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 17, 2010)

Day 18, I think, and they are looking much better.  The new growth looks great.  The LR#2 that has always looked the best has showed herself today.  She is a she.  Just waiting on the other two now, and I guess it should be any day now.  I did have a question about watering.  Is there a best time to water?  I mean should I do it right before the light goes off, right after it comes on, or does it matter?  Temps are staying steady around 78.  The one outside is looking great too.  I will try to get a pic og it this weekend.  Comments, suggestions?  Thanks for looking.  Pic 1 & 2:confirmed female LR#2, Pic 3: other LR#2, and the last is the White Dwarf.  Also the brown spots were from when they were sick.


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 17, 2010)

I water whenever i have the time. normally around 7 or 8. thats like mid way through their light cycle, i dont think it matters much unless you are foliar feeding them. all is looking good! congrats on the lady


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 17, 2010)

I hope the soil treats you better than hydro. 
Good luck.
OHC


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 18, 2010)

Looking a lot better   Yea you didnt have nute burn, they where asking for food. Nute burn will cause the tips to turn yellow/brown or look waxie. If the plant is all yellow she is yelling for more food "Nitrogen" pg 238-267 helps with all food problems

Look into getting a book called MARIJUANA HORTICULTURE The indoor/outdoor Medical Grower's Bible

Cost me like 32 bucks at Barns & Noble, worth every pennie


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 18, 2010)

Thanks for the help all!

Smokey, I was looking to get a book, but have been having trouble deciding which to get.  Now I think I know.  Thanks.


----------



## SmokeyTheBear (Feb 18, 2010)

NP   This is a good sight for info but having a book on hand is vary nice to have. That book has like 580 pages of everything. It has so much it took me two reads and tons of looking over to remember everything and I still look at it all the time. Over all one of the best books there is out there.

Oh yea there has been a few additions of it, I think the newest one is the 5th addition. Must have for all growers, well I think so


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 21, 2010)

Day 21 or 22, and I have 3 confirmed females.  They are continuing to do much better.  I was wondering if there size is something I should be worried about.  I know they are supposed smaller, but they are three weeks old and all 3 are around 5 inches.  I thought they were supposed to get to around 16-20 inches, so unless they stretch a lot during flowering I am guessing they wont get much taller than 10 inches.  Is this correct?  Temps are under control not with them staying 75-80.  rh is 35-45%, and ph around 6.5-7.  As usual suggestions are always welcome.  Oh and the one outside looks much better.  It is as tall as these, but not as much branching.  We had a few nights were it got to about 35 degrees so it probably stopped growing for a few days, but hopefully since it is staying in the low 50's at night it will start normal growth again.  I will try to get a pic of her soon.  The FF soil has nutes, but I have been supplementing with Earth Juice's micro blast.  Pic one is my favorite girl, and best looking LR#2, pic 2 is LR#2 as well, and pic 3 is the White Dwarf. Thanks!!!!


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 21, 2010)

my autos at 20 days were not much bigger than yours, then they showed sex and started growing very quickly. I assume over the next 7-10 days you will see huge growth. I'm sure they will grow taller than 10". oh and they are looking good!


----------



## Locked (Feb 21, 2010)

Once they show sex they will go through a very rapid flowering period...they will get bigger..


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Feb 22, 2010)

Would cutting the undergrowth make these have bigger main colas, or would I be losing overall weight?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Feb 22, 2010)

honestly i wouldnt risk cutting the undergrowth. with autos you dont get to choose when they start flowering, they just do it, and it would most definately hurt your yield. just let em grow my man!


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Mar 1, 2010)

well, it has been a little while since I have posted.  I have been really busy with school and work.The girls are looking great.  I am waiting on my Chaching from FF to get here.  Has anyone used this?  Other than that they are getting the nutes from the FF ocean, but it has been about three weeks so I am guessing it is going to run out in the next week.  Also been giving them Earth Juice Microblast, and tiger bloom.  I have started three more seeds.  White Dwarf, Easy Ryder, and Smurfberry all Fem.  I am a little worried about the Smurf as I have heard that these are not true autos and people have been having them grow to 2-3 feet before they flower and that they do not flower in 3-4 weeks as stated.  Any truth behind this?  

Now on to my concern.  you know there is always concerns.  My plants are beautiful and look healthy, but they are still at about 5 inches.  I am wondering if this is due to the problems I had before with the ph and them not getting nutes until three weeks after they sprouted?  If they do not get taller I am looking at a dismal yield.  They are under a 400 watter, andare about 15 inches away.  I do not understand, because I see other peoples grows of the same strains reaching 16-24 inches.  Also next grow I am going to at least double the soil.  They are only in 3/4 of a gallon.  Going to do at least 1 1/2 gallons next time. Anyways.  I will start a new journal as soon as the new ones sprout.  Should be a few days, because they just came out of a soaking and are in their towel now.

First three pics are LR#2, and the last is the white Dwarf.  Flowering a bit slower.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Mar 1, 2010)

MAAANDUDE said:
			
		

> well, it has been a little while since I have posted.  I have been really busy with school and work.The girls are looking great.  I am waiting on my Chaching from FF to get here.  Has anyone used this?  Other than that they are getting the nutes from the FF ocean, but it has been about three weeks so I am guessing it is going to run out in the next week.  Also been giving them Earth Juice Microblast, and tiger bloom.  I have started three more seeds.  White Dwarf, Easy Ryder, and Smurfberry all Fem.  I am a little worried about the Smurf as I have heard that these are not true autos and people have been having them grow to 2-3 feet before they flower and that they do not flower in 3-4 weeks as stated.  Any truth behind this?
> 
> Now on to my concern.  you know there is always concerns.  My plants are beautiful and look healthy, but they are still at about 5 inches.  I am wondering if this is due to the problems I had before with the ph and them not getting nutes until three weeks after they sprouted?  If they do not get taller I am looking at a dismal yield.  They are under a 400 watter, andare about 15 inches away.  I do not understand, because I see other peoples grows of the same strains reaching 16-24 inches.  Also next grow I am going to at least double the soil.  They are only in 3/4 of a gallon.  Going to do at least 1 1/2 gallons next time. Anyways.  I will start a new journal as soon as the new ones sprout.  Should be a few days, because they just came out of a soaking and are in their towel now.
> 
> First three pics are LR#2, and the last is the white Dwarf.  Flowering a bit slower.



School and work are really great things to be busy with!  The plants look fine!  Now do your homework, pay some attention to the wife and get some sleep!


----------



## MAAANDUDE (Mar 12, 2010)

Well, it has been awhile, but I am still here and kicking.  I will post pics tomorrow.  One I think will be done in about a week.  She is super frosty, and I cant wait.  Aside from the color of the triches, is ther a way to tell by the color of the hairs?  The one I am talking about has color change of about 40-50%.  Do I wait till they are all changed from white?


----------



## Rusty Gribble (Mar 13, 2010)

You just go off of the trichs, and not off the hairs. heres a great thread on this.
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17609


----------



## uptosumpn (Mar 16, 2010)

you pots are to small that's why they are small...BIGGER POTS = BIGGER PLANTS PERIOD!!! next time go with 2gal MIN.!!!


----------



## FlyingNatural (Mar 21, 2010)

I agree with uptosumpn,I have my autos in 3gal bags in FF happy frog/light warrior&promix seed starter*Mixed in certain proportions.I would'nt grow any plant or flower to maturity in anything under that.Since the flower/life cycle of the dwarfs are so short,I would'nt recomend any undo stress,such as pruning and such.You girls look very goodDon't be so negative,they sense it... good vibes my man
stay cool


----------



## PsyJiM (Mar 21, 2010)

GREEN MOJO !!!!  for your grow !!


----------

